# My New Carriers



## Ivy's mom

Hi All...I have been busy making these carriers. These 2 are for the girls, but I will be selling on etsy.com as soon as I get the rest finished. I am working on 6 right now, some the same as these, and 3 new ones. These 2 are with vintage fabrics and lined with new fabrics. I made them a messenger style with a split strap so the pups can peek out the back or front. It has a inner strap to attach to their harness and has a tufted pillow inside so it's nice and cozy. They have an extra layer of quilters cotton batting inbetween the fabrics for extra warmth and stabiltiy, plus the bottom has a VERY stiff interfacing so it isn't tooo floppy when the dog is in it. And I must say the girls LOOOVE them  Having soo much fun creating these I wanted to finally share with you all. Most will be made with vintage fabrics sooo...they are VERY limited, which makes them a bit more special to me  Anyway...sorry for all of the pics but here they are. BTW my 11yr old is modeling them so it won't be as long as they are on her. The strap is appox. 39".



















































































Lori


----------



## BABY BABS

Those are great. and of course the models are adorable too.


----------



## Ivy's mom

BABY BABS said:


> Those are great. and of course the models are adorable too.


Thanks...it takes me a while to get these made since I only have the weekends to really work on them, along with the not so fun stuff that needs to get done at home also lol!!

Lori


----------



## aQeuous18

Wow! Those are beautiful! I really love the designs a lot. You made them completely by hand? Impressive.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Wow! They are beautiful carriers. You're very talented making them too.

Of course, Willow and Ivy are adorable in the carriers.


----------



## melonypersians

wow those are amazing. what an awesome job you did on making those. i wish i had that kind of skill.


----------



## Rubyfox

wow I really do love them but as my dogs dont go in a carrier it would have to be for me heehee ( not to get into I might add lol)

Let me know when you are selling them I will take a peek.
Lovely work.


----------



## Beadbimbo

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Babygirl Tipsy

I love them and the fabrics! What are you asking for them??


----------



## Sonia

Those are beautiful and original carriers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks soo much guys. I'm having fun coming up with some new fabirc combos for them Babygirl Tipsy....not sure yet what I will be charging until I get them up on Etsy 

Lori


----------



## Chiforus

I really like those and bet my dd would love one for her pup.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

Lori,
Your an artist...the new bags are Beautiful!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks again guys. I am almost finished with my others. I will share pics as soon as I complete them 

Lori


----------



## carrera

post the link from etsy when you have it, i want one!


----------



## KayC

WOW, Those are beautiful.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

wow they are fab!!xx


----------



## Sophie'smomma

Beautiful!! So are the lil models.


----------



## amy527

I love the pink one!! Those are really awesome! Good job!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

pinkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## Marcia&Hercules

Wow, I loved the carriers! Impressive work!
Do you sell them? Where can I order?
Nice work!


----------



## Quinn

Wow thats great! I loved the blue one. So beautiful. Looks like they will be in high demand! You may have your hands full.
Thats amazing craftsmanship. My sewing machine pooped out on me so I can't make anything at all... Not that I ever could make anything that good haha


----------



## Princess Tia

Very nice, I love willow & ivy


----------



## Guest

wow I am LOVING those.
Will you ship to the UK?

If you will i definatly want at least one, i think theyre fabulous. Your so talented, i could never make anything half so good


----------



## rhaubejoi

I think Zoe would like a pink one, though blue is my fav color. They are so lovely and clever


----------



## nadias_mom

these are to cute...


----------



## bindi boo

well im just gonna have to steal ivy from you lori.. her and willow are just too stinkin cute.

i know i already commented on them but your carriers are amazing


----------



## aliciahorsley

They are so pretty. So pretty, I registered to join the forum so I can complement your work.


----------



## Guest

I cant stop thinking about these carriers. i dont care what they cost I MUST have one!

"I Want fabulous" lol (can ya tell i went to see HSM (the ice tour) last night?!


----------



## SillySally

I am bumping this up because I too am interested in buying one. I love the pink one. Any chance of getting a quote on how much these are selling for?


----------



## jeanie brown

those are great very unusual what cost and how much to send to the u.k id love one !!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

These are very cute, I wouldn't mind one either!


----------



## x0x

soo beautiful. i want one!


----------



## BABY BABS

I was on Etsy a couple of weeks ago looking for these. Are you all out already?


----------



## Melissad

OMG, these bags are soo beautiful. You are really talented. As soon as we get our Chihuahua, I'll be coveting one of these bags- gorgeous !
x


----------



## ottiesmom

Your bags are just lovely. I can't wait to see what you will come up with next! And they look really comfortable.


----------



## Georgia24

Yes, they are absolutely beautiful! I would love to order when you iron out the details!!


----------



## LittleLacey

*Interested in your Carriers!*

Hi I would like to know what you charge and do you have a website? I am very interested in getting one for my Chihuahua's.

Thanks


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Those are absolutely adorable.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

I'm also interested in ordering! Looks like you have your own little business in selling custom designer doggy bags!!!! I can't wait until u have them up on so I can order one!


----------



## Mandy

i love them too you are very talented how much do you sell them for?
they are lovely


----------



## Kioana

wow nice! lol you'll have alot of orders here!


----------



## Ivy's mom

OMG guys I! haven't checked posts in awhile and didn't notice the response from all of you  I am about ready to list one of them on Etsy.com soon. When I do, I promise I will share with all of you. I also made a really cute blankie to match. Just waiting for my new banner for my storefront.

Lori


----------



## Guest

I like them because theres nothing else like them aroun, theyre gorgeous and look fab.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

were you ever able to post the carriers on etsy?


----------



## Tanna

I would love to order one of these as well. How much are they? What is etsy? Can't wait!!


----------



## Litlbitprincess

Omgosh they are beautiful!! I love the pink one alot!! Your babies are sweet too!! I would love to know when you start selling them!! Susan


----------



## michellell

I think your bags are great. So different.


----------



## Sophie.

I love the carriers! I want oneeeee!! Nowww!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hi guys..sorry again for the late post. I did list on etsy, but it sold faster than I could get in here to share. Next one is finished but waiting on a little added special touch. Hope to get it listed soon. Thanks again for all of your wonderful comments 

Lori


----------



## rcj1095

Do we have a price on these yet? It doesn't sound like she's taking orders yet or anything, huh? They sure are unique.


----------



## Tanna

Is there any way we could just order one and have it made? They are beautiful.


----------



## Ivy's mom

rcj1095 said:


> Do we have a price on these yet? It doesn't sound like she's taking orders yet or anything, huh? They sure are unique.


Hi....Nope, I am not taking orders on these, since they made with vintage fabrics and are for the most 1 of a kind carriers. And since I am soo busy with family, dogs etc. I create these on the very little time that I have, I wish I did have more time though ;( I'm hoping to get my other listed this weekend.
Not sure about the pricing on this new one, but my chenille and cotton with matching blanket sells for $110.00 Thanks again for your interest. Sorry it is taking soo long. Hopefully once summer vacation is here I will have a bit more time to create many more.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Tanna said:


> Is there any way we could just order one and have it made? They are beautiful.


Thanks soo much  Well......I am a funny person, I don't do custom orders as far as certain prints etc. since many of my fabrics are vintage, and are limited. I can make up something in a color palette that you like. I'm one of those create as you go kind of people lol!!!I get board easily looking at the same fabric so it is a mood thing for me also lol!! I do hope to get more out there soon. I want to get more clothing up on etsy as well. Oh.....I wish I never had to sleep hee heee!!

Lori


----------



## shawtiee

omg there amazing!


----------



## bniles4

i love them! i love the colors


----------



## TashaZ

They're stunning i love them. Are you still selling them? Would you ship to Australia?

I've checked out your website and you have some beautiful things - you're very talented!


----------



## SillySally

Ivy's mom said:


> Hi....Nope, I am not taking orders on these, since they made with vintage fabrics and are for the most 1 of a kind carriers. And since I am soo busy with family, dogs etc. I create these on the very little time that I have, I wish I did have more time though ;( I'm hoping to get my other listed this weekend.
> Not sure about the pricing on this new one, but my chenille and cotton with matching blanket sells for $110.00 Thanks again for your interest. Sorry it is taking soo long. Hopefully once summer vacation is here I will have a bit more time to create many more.


Shes not taking orders so I guess if you want one bad enough you have to keep a close eye on the website she plans to advertise on. Oh well!


----------



## Gisele

I was able to get one from her website today, I wanted the pink and green one but it was already gone so I got the other one, it is just as beautiful and comes with a little blanket. Lori's work is beautiful and I'm looking forward to getting my carrier. I have a leather bag for my dog but I though one of Lori's carriers would be nice for warmer weather and of course they look absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I love your carriers!! Please let me know when I can purchase one of the vintage pink ones. The one in the pics.


----------



## princesslisa31

one word...AMAZING!!!


----------

